# No audio when playing video from SD card



## dmbucher (May 25, 2010)

I have a Toshiba laptop running windows 7. I can play videos, cds I have sound for everything except when I try to play a video file (.mov) from an SD card. The video plays perfectly only there's no sound at all. I have tried downloading decoders, but that doesn't help besides I don't know how to use them. I have also downloaded windows 7 codecs but again the configure window looks the same as all the others & doesn"t seem to make a difference, still no sound. Any help?


----------



## fel1x (Jan 23, 2011)

move the file onto actual lappy and re try


----------



## dmbucher (May 25, 2010)

Already tried that, besides if I put the card in my friend's identical laptop it just comes up in windows media player & starts playing. No fooling around or moving it anywhere.


----------



## fel1x (Jan 23, 2011)

http://www.windows7codecs.com/
or

http://www.free-codecs.com/download/k_lite_mega_codec_pack.htm

re try as it works in friend comp so must be the configuration , if no good try to play with http://www.videolan.org/vlc/ if it works then its your configuration


----------



## dmbucher (May 25, 2010)

thanks, I tried downloading the codecs again but still won"t work. I did download the VLC media player & it will play with that. So what is wrong with my configuration & how do I fix it? Thanks!!


----------



## fel1x (Jan 23, 2011)

http://support.microsoft.com/mats/no_sound/en-us

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows7/Codecs-frequently-asked-questions

not sure try working through above


----------

